# Spinner und Spinnköderbau



## Bondex (27. Juni 2007)

Weiß nicht ob es hier sowas schon gibt. Ich habe mir gedacht mal einen sehr kleinen Spinner zu bauen, der trotzdem sehr weit geworfen werden kann ohne zu verheddern. Er sollte sich außerdem perfekt drehen. Daher habe ich ein kleines Grundblei eingebaut und das Spinnerblatt am Ende geschlatet mit einer drehenden Aufhängun wie bei einem Spinnerblatt. Unglaublich aber das Teil arbeitet einwandfrei. damit kann ich jetzt in Forellenseen auch die weit draußen stehenden Forellen auf Tiefe angreifen. Hier ein paar Bilder.
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch ein paar gewagte Konstruktionen? Dann immer her mit Euren Bildern


----------



## gezz (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

sieht sehr gut aus. wie wäre es wenn du mal genau auflisten würdest welche materialien man braucht. würde mir sowas auch ganz gerne selber bauen. insbesondere, da an vielen forellenseen drillinge verboten sind. würde mir dann sowas in der art mit einem einzelhaken bauen.


----------



## GoldRapper (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

hab mich vor längerer zeit auchmal am Spinner versucht  Bilder folgen ...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Man o man. Erst die erstklassigen Wobbler, dann die super geilen Posen und nun die wunderschönen ASpinner. Ich habe minderwertigkeits komplexe :q:q:q.

Jetzt mal eine Frage: Wie schaffts du es solche guten Ergebnisse hinzukriegen???
Durch ein gewisses Talent???
Durch dei Materialien die dir zur Verfügung stehen???
Oder bist du einafch mit den Maschienen bestens ausgerüstet?
Oder alle drei Gründe?

Feeder-Freak


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Feeder-Freak
Also ich verwende den gleichen Draht für Spinner wie auch für meine Wobbler. Viele Werkzeuge oder Maschinen benutze ich auch zum Posenbau oder für Wobbler. Natürlich denke ich auch daß sich etwas handwerkliches Geschick auch bezahlt macht. Aber eigentlich kann das hier jeder mit etwas Übung.

Gezz:
also ich benutze ganz normalen Zinkdraht für die Achsen (0,5mm). Den kann ich leicht mit der Kneifzange und der Flachzange in Form biegen. Als Perlen einfach irgendwas aus dem Bastelladen nehmen oder ganz drauf verzichten. Ich habe hier 0er und 1er Spinnerblätter von der Gummitanke verbaut. Die Bleie sind 10-15 Gr. schwer. Bekommt man in jedem Angelladen.
Dieses sind noch Prototypen zum Testen der Laufeigenschaften. Ich werde sie wahrscheinlich noch bemalen oder Airbruschen. Denkbar wären vielleicht auch Körper aus Epoxy... Ich habe da schon eine Idee - sozusagen ein "Spobbler"


----------



## friggler (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Hi Björn

Die sehen ja meinen recht ähnlich was die Baumaterialien angeht.
Wie laufen die mit dem Blatt hinten dran?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

wie gesagt sie arbeiten besser als normale Spinner in dieser (Blatt-)Größe. Weiß aber nicht ob es da Fehlbisse gibt mit dem Drilling im gleichen Sprengring. Das muß erst getestet werden


----------



## friggler (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Das wären auch meine Bedenken...
Versuch macht klug ;-)

Andreas


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ja dazu muß erstmal was beißen darauf, habe auch keine Ahnung ob Forellen sowas atracktiv finden


----------



## esox888 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ich find deine spinner auch echt super muss ich auch mal probieren!!!!!#
                            Gruß esox888


----------



## muddyliz (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Ich hab mal vor einiger Zeit aus Tabakdosenblech Spinner (eigentlich Propeller) gebaut, funzen astrein. Wenn man da noch gehörig Blei mit einbaut laufen die auch auf entsprechender Tiefe. Der entscheidende Vorteil: Sie verdrallen nicht die Schnur, weil sie sich nicht um die eigene Achse drehen. Bauanleitung auf meiner HP: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm#propeller


----------



## holle (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

mit weitwurfspinnern hab ich auch schonmal rumexperimentiert.

und eine gussform für die asp-spinner hab ich mir auch gemacht. bei dem köderverlust in der elbe waren die asp´s auf dauer recht kostenintensiv.

ps:
@ bondex

deine werden eher nicht rotieren (wenn dann nur bei sehr starker strömung) da die wirbel bischen zu klein sind und der drilling am blatt stört. sie werden eher blinkermässig laufen.


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Stimmt nicht, sie laufen perfekt. Ich hatte sie getestet. Laufen auch bei sehr langsamer Fahrt!


----------



## holle (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

na dann respekt! hätte ich nicht gedacht.

da muss ich die art auch mal testen


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ja funzt prima. Nur muß man den Wurf gut stoppen denn sonst überschlägt sich die große Masse des Körpers mit dem Haken


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, sie laufen perfekt. Ich hatte sie getestet. Laufen auch bei sehr langsamer Fahrt!


Das wundert mich aber auch, das große Hinterblatt kann doch eigentlich nur flattern und nicht wirklich rotieren, oder?


----------



## workflow (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

bondex baut ja echt alles....das macht einem langsam angst...hätte auch gerne soviel zeit dafür....


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

nein wirklich das Teil arbeitet besser als jeder andere Spinner und nicht nur flattern sondern richtig drehen. Habe es erst auch nicht geglaubt.
Genausowenig daß ein solch komischer "Spobbler" fängt und das auch noch unlackiert. Hatte sogar Hecht und Barsche heute darauf


----------



## holle (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ein spobbler! :m

geile show !!! |supergri|supergri|supergri

schön gemacht. jetzt setz ich mich direkt sofort hin und bau mir auch so ein teil. das haben die ansonsten jeden köder kennenden fische hier noch nie gesehen und werden hoffentlich neugierig sein. ich bins jedenfalls. schau mer ma... #6


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ja allerdings, die Show war perfekt :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Klasse Info! #6 Da sich sowas noch einfacher bauen läßt als der klassische fliegende Drehbügelspinner ist ja klar was passiert. 

Noch ne Frage nach den Wirbeln (also der mit Blatt und Drilling): Sind das spezielle und evtl. besonders leichtlaufende?


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ich nehme die Wirbel von ganz normalen billigen Karabinerwirbeln dazu. Das ist bei mir sozusagen Abfall weil ich den Karabiner zum Spinnfischen mit Miniwobblern ohnehin abbaue, Wobbler drehen die Schnur ja nicht auf und ich will damit möglichst simpel und unauffällig fischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Mal ein LowCost-Micro-Blinker von mir, und sein 2.Wurf Fangerfolg, Forelle fast auf Grund, Blinker lag etwa eine halbe Minute auf Grund einfach rum, leicht angezogen und zack! 
Das Ding ist aus nem 3g Oliven Blei, ein bischen Draht, dengeln (sozusagen wirklich selber geschmiedet! :g), geradeschneiden, Nagellack  und Haken dran fix gebaut, endlich mal klein und schwer genug, und fängt anscheinend! :vik:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Petri wunderschöne Forelle#6#6#6.


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

geile Idee! Ist da eine durchgehende Stahlachse dran oder hast Du einfach Löcher durchgebohrt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Nein, das Olivenblei hat doch ein Längsloch, einfacher Draht durch und 2 Ösen gedreht, platt gedengelt usw. Ist wirklich ein 5min-Blinker incl. Lackierung, sofern man einen guten Aufhängeplatz hat.
Der Vorteil: lässt sich flexibel anpassen+lauftunen, also einfach per Hand nach/hinbiegen, ein Weichblinker sozusagen. Nachteil: hält natürlich nicht ewig, aber welcher KuKö braucht das schon ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Hab gestern mal 2 Spobbler in wenigen Minuten gebaut und nachmittags ausprobiert. An der Beißflaute konnten sie allderdings auch nichts dran ändern. 
Das Spinnerblatt läuft incl. Drilling wirklich heftig und wild!  #6
Das Vertüdeln bei Weitwürfen ist noch lästig, ich schätze bei längerer Achse fürs Blei und dem Wirbel stärker gerade festgemacht (hab ich provisorisch durch zusammendrücken der Öse ausprobiert) würde die Tüdelneigung verringert, da könnte man einen Dartpfeileffekt noch hineinverbessern, dann wäre der Köder top!


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

zeig mal her Deine Spobbler


----------



## GoldRapper (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

mich würde mal interessieren was iht für spinner baut , die auch gut auf Zander funktionieren ... also müssten ja eigentlich ziemlich tief laufen oder?


----------



## holle (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

spinner und zander passt nicht wirklich. sind nur glücksfänge die man auf spinner hat. gib gummi, geht am besten.


----------



## franz-xaver (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Welches Material hast du für die Form für die asp-spinner verwendet ?


----------



## holle (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

hitzefesten 2-komponentigen silikonkautschuk. 
meinen hatte ich von nem dentallabor.


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Stimmt, ich jedenfalls hatte noch nie einen Zander auf Spinner oder Blinker


----------



## GoldRapper (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ich kenn einige leute aus dem board die angeln gezielt mit spinnern auf Zander  und ich selbst hab auch schon einen auf Spinner gefangen


----------



## Angler-Horsti (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Bondex schrieb:
"Ich habe hier 0er und 1er Spinnerblätter von der Gummitanke verbaut."


petri heil an alle!

also ich bin noch einsteiger (Angel seit ca. 1/2-1 Jahr und habe bislang erst eine kurze spinn-(WG: ?) und eine allruondrute (WG: 20-60g)...:m) und bin also noch nich lange im "Geschäft"...
also bitte nich lachen...:q:q:q

Aber ich bin auch ein Bastelfreund#6, und hab schon bei Bondex's Posenbau ordentlich mitgemacht...  -Aber wo gibt es denn Spinnerblättchen???
und wie kriegt man das ganze dann zusammen?


Gruß,

                     JOHANNES


----------



## holle (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

spinnerblätter gibts in einigen shops. gummitanke zum beispiel oder auch da.


----------



## polli (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

N`  Haufen gibts da:
http://www.lureparts.nl/
Gruß Polli


----------



## Bondex (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

vielleicht könnte man die Blättchen sogar selber dengeln. Hat das hier schonmal jemand gemacht?


----------



## Lars91 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

also ich habe mal blinker gemacht...einfach son 1.5 mm blech genommen und son seziellen hammer (so inner kugelform)...
dann immer mitten auf das ausgeschnittene blech und immer weiter nach außen...ob das aber mit sonem riesen hammer und einem kleinen blättchen geht, will ich hier nicht behaupten...;-)


----------



## GoldRapper (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ich hab mir auch schonmal selbst n spinner+ spinnerblatt selbstgebaut ...


----------



## Angler-Horsti (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> vielleicht könnte man die Blättchen sogar selber dengeln. Hat das hier schonmal jemand gemacht?




ich habe meinem vater mal einen kleinen(!) Hammer geklaut|sagnix, da dieser bei ihm eh immer nur rumlag, und nur für dekorationszwecke gedacht war...|uhoh:     -der kopf war auf alle fälle aus Blei. (ich weiß es nicht genau, aber er ist schwer und leicht formbar...) ich habe also heute mit der eisenfeile das ende abgerundet und auf ein 0.8 dickes Blech nach Lars' Anleitung rumgekloppt.  die ersten versuche gingen daneben, aber seitdem ich mir als unterlage irgentein (sehr weiches) weichholz benutzt habe hatts geklappt...     ich hätte zwar bedenken, ob die sich im Wasser drehen, aber was nich is, kann ja noch werden...:m

Auf allle Fälle auch danke für eure Antwort!!!

mfg
             JOHANNES


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ich habe mir aus ganz dünnem Kupferblech schonmal die 
Schaufeln für Wobbler gedängelt. Das ging ganz gut, aber für Blinker ist das Blech sicher zu dünn oder zu leicht und flexibel. Für Spinner könnte es gehen aber das Problem bei Kupfer ist die Oxydation, es läuft recht schnell an. Vielleicht muß man sich Messingbleck organisieren, aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob sich das genauso gut treiben läßt oder ob es bricht


----------



## Angler-Horsti (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ich habe glaub ich messing vewendet...
genau kann ich das aber nicht sagen...

ich habe es auf alle fälle aus einer alten teedose geschnitten. die hatt den vorteil, dass man die eine relativ dunkel gehaltene seite  als natürlicheren kunstköder anbieten kann.  man kann es allerdings auch mit wasserfestem glitzerkleber bestreichen, dann blinkt dass echt schön...

noch ein tipp fürs Dengeln:  vielleicht hab ichs auch nur falschgemacht|uhoh:, aber meine anfangsmodelle wollten sich einfach nicht drehen#q....   also hab ich mir nocheinmal einen gekauften Forellenspinner angeguckt, und festgestellt, dass dieser eine verdickung an einer Seite aufwies...
also habe ich ein blatt kostruiert, dass an einer seite dreimal gefaltetes messing hat. und siehe da, es hat rotiert! wenn auch noch lange nicht perfeckt, aber es hat immerhin überhaupt geklappt...


mfg

              |wavey:JOHANNES|wavey:


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

du gibst dir einfach zu viel mühe Bondex nimm einfach einen spinner und ein sibrolino


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

:vik:du gibst dir einfach zu viel mühe Bondex nimm einfach einen spinner und ein sibrolino


----------



## Bondex (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ach das macht doch keinen Spaß! Selbstgemachte Köder fischen finde ich viel erfüllender wenn man damit Erfolg hat. 

Ich denke die Teedosen sind aus Weißblech. Vielleicht haben sie eine messingfarbene Lackierung oder sind dünn mit Messing beschichtet. Wahrscheinlich rosten sie recht schnell.


----------



## Angler-Horsti (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ich denke die Teedosen sind aus Weißblech. Vielleicht haben sie eine messingfarbene Lackierung oder sind dünn mit Messing beschichtet. Wahrscheinlich rosten sie recht schnell.





das wäre ja ganz schlecht!  aberdie sind auch mit irgent was lackiert, aber das geht beim Hämmern ja wahrscheinlich eh kaputt...-rostet es auch, wenn man nach dem gebauch alles immer gut abtrocknet?


ich habe nu ein XXL spinner gemacht, der für meine Verhältnisse richtig gut läuft...
je größer, desdo einfacher herzustellen... aber man kann sich ja noch steigern...:vik:


----------



## Bondex (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ja ich denke auch es ist nur lackiert. Vielleicht könntest Du das Blatt anschließend nochmal farbig bemalen und danach mit Autoklarlack beschichten. Oder am besten gleich Messingblech benutzen. Stahlblech wäre nur gut wenn man es vielleicht verchromen könnte. Vielleicht würde auch Edelstahlblech gehen. dAs ist aber sehr zäh und schwer zu bearbeiten


----------



## Angler-Horsti (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ich habe bei uns im Keller eine alte Autolacksprühdose gefunden...   -geht die auch???

ich habe das mal bei einem Probemodell ausprobiert, dass eh nich gelaufen is, und das Teil auf zeitungspapier einmfach mal besprüht (rot).   is kein klarlach, aber mit meinem berühmten GlitzerKleber auf der Blinkenden Seite glitzert das unter Wasser auch ganz nett...   -bleibt nur noch abzuwaten, ob das den fischen auch gefällt...#c#c#c:q:q:q

mfg 

          JOHANNES


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

da sage ich nur: Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Angler-Horsti (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Hab ich, zwar bislang nur im Swimmingpool, aber bestimmt ne halbe stunde, und hat sich nicht gelößt...  -das rot ist zwar nicht optimal, aber das stört wahrscheinlich mehr uns angler als die Fische...:m

wenn man daszwei bis dreimal besprüht, kann das eig gar nicht mehr abgehen...!

aber ich kaufe mir bald messingblech...   welche stärke soll ich denn nehmen?



P.S. Wollt ihr anderen Bordies mich und bondex hier alleine weiterschreiben lassen? -Goldrapper, kannst du nich mal ein paar fotos von deinen reintun???


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

für Spinnerblätter würde ich 0,25 mm Blech nehmen. Blinker lieber etwas stärker. Bei Messing vioelleicht 1-2mm. Habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht.

Hau den Lack nicht zu dick drauf. Eine dünne Schicht ist nach dem Durchhärten flexiebler und bröckelt nicht so schnell ab. Wichtig ist das degreasen mit Fettlöser und das sorgfältige Anrauhen mit Schleifpapier. eine Grundierung kann auch nicht schaden


----------



## Angler-Horsti (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> Wichtig ist das degreasen mit Fettlöser und das sorgfältige Anrauhen mit Schleifpapier. eine Grundierung kann auch nicht schaden



Sorry Bondex, aber wirf bitte nicht so mit fremdwörtern um dich....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

kannst du dich evtl. nochmal in laien-deutsch wiederholen?;+


|laola:     Johannes


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Degreasen = entfetten

Anrauhen=Oberfläche mit Schleifpapier behandeln (feine Körnung) bis die Oberfläche matt und rau ist

Grundieren=grundierung besorgen und grundieren  Filler tuts mM besser


----------



## Angler-Horsti (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

|jump:|jump:|jump:​ 
jetzt verstehe ich...  werd ich ausprobieren!!!:m:m:m​


----------



## Bondex (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ja Denny hat das astrein erklärt, das könnte ich nicht besser. Degreaser bekommste beim Autolackierer.


----------



## Angler-Horsti (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Dumme Frage, aber kann man nicht anstatt eines  "Degrasers"  nicht auch einfach den rohling mit Seife waschen?

hab heute morgen (halb 4, viertel vor 6) übrigens meine beiden ersten Fische mit dem spinner gefangen...:m
einen untermaßigen barsch, und einen  fast 45cm langen Stachelritter...   hätt ich nich gedacht, vor allem, weil ich dachte, das einmal spinner nur Tagsüber funktionieren, und weil ich noch nie gehört habe, das ein zander "was hartes" nimmt...
Aber spinn fischen in der Nacht ist schon was spannendes! jeder auswurf muss exact an den ästen vorbeigehen, sonst gibts hänger...    -schon spannend!!!


----------



## Balik (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Hallo erstmal

Ich bin so frei hier meine eigen Kreationen von links.

Blinky entstand aus einem alten Blinker etwas erdungskabel iso. ein paar schrauben muttern und Bleischrot, da ich keinen Edelstahldraht zur Hand hatte habe ich große Büroklammern benutzt,bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Mitte:

Der wurde aus einem alten Spinnergewicht und Büroklammer,das spinnerblatt habe ich aus einer Kaffemilch Dose gebaut,die sind innen messing und aussen silber Farben.

Rechts:

Den kleinen hier habe ich vorhin erst gebastelt aus altem Zündkabelkontakt spinnerblatt diesmal eine Fischkonserve natürlich die Büroklammer nicht vergessen ein Bleischrot
eine 3mm Kunststoffperle das gelbe ist die aufhängung für das Spinnerblatt.

Die ersten beiden Fangen ordentlich hauptsächlich Barsche,Der Kleene muss sich erst noch Beweisen.

VG


----------



## Bondex (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

degreasen mit Seife? Also das Zeug ist hauptsächlich als Silikonenferner zu verstehen. Es nimmt auch Schleifstaubreste auf und ist antistatisch, sodas das Werkstück nicht gleich wieder Staub aufnimmt und selbstverständlich enfernt es bestens Fett und andere Verunreinigungen. Als Billigvariante würde ich vielleicht eher Nitroverdünner oder Spiritus verwenden.


----------



## Angler-Horsti (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

alles klar...   wie gesagt, ich kenn mich nich so super aus...

@Balik:
erstmal schöne teile!!!!!!funktionieren bestimmt klasse.....

aber wie hast du das eine Blatt hingekriegt? meine sehen nich annähernt so gut wei eure aus...=(      ; )


----------



## Balik (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

@Angler-Horsti
Welches meinst Du?

Die Spinnerblätter schneide ich mit der Blechschere aus dann werden die kanten gefeilt zum biegen benutzte ich nen Holzdübel die Enden werden etwas hochgebogen dadurch laufen sie besser.

Zeigt doch mal eure Spinner Modelle würde mich freuen.

bis denn...


----------



## Angler-Horsti (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

ich habe probiert, meine zu dengeln...   wusste nich, das das so einfach geht...   muss ich ma ausprobieren...
wie biegen?  von innen nach außen, oder wie?    ; P

n Foto geht schlecht...   ich hab nur son vorsintflutliches Teil, keine Diggi...   aber demnächst vielleicht...


----------



## torben40 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

hallo zusammen bin noch nicht lange auf der Seite ,bin aber sehr interessiert an Eigenbau ,Frage :hat schon einer was auf die Spinner von "Bondex"gefangen???  hab da noch was ,wo bezieht man die Spinnerblätter günztig??? Danke


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Tag miteinenander!! 

 ich suche schon eine weile verzweifelt nach so einer Modelliermasse auf Kunnststoffbasis.  Das zeug gibt es anscheinend in Pulverform wird mit wasser angerührt und ist eine Weile verarbeitbar. und härtret dann schnell aus!   

weiß jemand wie das zeug heißt?? ich such schon ewig jetzt.


Und die Gummifische werden auch gegegossen. was ist den das für ein werkstoff?? wie heiß der und wo bekommt man das??

vielen dank im voraus.

Petri


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Das einzige was ich kenne was in die Richtung läuft die Du meinst ist der Kram vom Dentallabor. Die werden jedoch als Pulver mit Lösemitteln angesetzt (die LöMis sind nicht ohne... daher Vorsicht) Anschließend entsteht daraus ein harter Kunststoff der geschliffen wird bis die gewünschte Form gegeben ist. Ansonsten Latex besorgen.


----------



## Soumi (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

hallo an alle,
nach langer netzabstinenz melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu wort.hab mich schon vorm wobbibau mit spinnern beschäftigt.hier mal ne kleine auswahl.


----------



## Soumi (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

und noch etwas zum gucken


----------



## Soumi (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

und ein bisschen mehr,75 er hechdame auf spinner gr 2


----------



## Soumi (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

und einige gummifisch- oder twister-aktivatoren


----------



## holle (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

aua, |bigeyes die fische vor allem der barsch) sehen ja heftig aus...


----------



## Soumi (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

@torben40,
schau doch mal unter "hakuma.de" nach spinnerblättern.die haben allerhand  im  angebot


----------



## holle (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

@ frankwoerner

zum thema gufi-material 

@ torben 40

gugge ma da

und da


----------



## Bondex (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

Soumi
klasse Teile  besomnders die mit dem dicken Hinterteil. Was ist das? Blei oder Kunststoff?

Ja, ich habe schon mit meinem Spobbler gefangen. Mit den Spinnern habe ich es noch nicht richtig versucht weil keine Gelegenheit dazu


----------



## Soumi (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

@bondex,
oben und unten sind pfirsichsteine (mitte aprikosenstein) verbaut.am bauch aufgefräst,kern entnommen,achse durch,blei in den bauch.sind echte flugwunder.drillinge hab ich wegen fehlbissen gegen grössere ausgetauscht.

gruss soumi


----------



## Soumi (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

@bondex,
hab gerade ein paar mandelkerne geknackt, funktioniert sicher auch mit denen.passt auch in die saison.

gruss soumi


----------



## Soumi (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spinner und Spinnköderbau*

@bondex,
habs gleich mal probiert.ist ein bisschen unscharf ,aber ich denke  man kann dass wesendliche erkennen


----------

